

HN Meetup Munich: Date Poll - HSO
http://www.doodle.com/5durtx5tctbrrmxv

======
hef19898
Voted! And sorry that i couldn't make it the last time, but the business trip
and the cold I got from the air conditioning just plain killed me. ;)

------
dutchbrit
Any Dutch HN Meetups coming soon?

